# Mikeydinho's R33 GTR V-Spec



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

As ive been on here for awhile now throught id post some pics of my car. There not great photos but we've not had the best weather down south. 

The car is standard apart from the seats and springs and a few other bits n bobs. The car is nothing special compared to some on here but she is clean with a good history and low ownership. 

I do have plans, GT-Art are going to do the engine and gunna add my own flare to the car wheels etc but is all a secret lol.





































Will get some nicer pictures up soon when it stop raining.

Mikey


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning condition, loving the standard looks thought . .:thumbsup:
Keep it clean man.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont worry no big 22inch rims, going 18x10 all round seen what im after, well seen a few sets of rims i like . Changing the spliter to the carbon one from Kight Racer plus adding a few other carbon bits here and there. Just going to tidy up the outside, wanted a midnight purple GTR and thats how it will stay. Changing the exhaust to a full s/s and to have the pipe exit at an angle, think it makes the rear shot look better. Wanting some Tein coilovers with the in car adjustable hight. I could go on.....lol


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

nice 33 mate, looks really clean 
now get rid of the rear fog lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Micky Hanson said:


> nice 33 mate, looks really clean
> now get rid of the rear fog lol


lol its going to day, going to change the bracket so it will fold up into the bumper:thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks nice,interested to see what you do with it, did you pass your mot?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

mr mugen said:


> looks nice,interested to see what you do with it, did you pass your mot?


Yea it passed need to change a lamber sensor. The plan is to have it looking standard at first looks but when you really look at it the detial will come out


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice looking 33, looks really clean.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I gave it a wash, now going to compound polish it and then another polish 

oh and the rear fog has now gone.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Update of my car,

Ive now been a proud owner for almost a year and thought id give you a little update:

Carbon bonnet
Blitz coilovers
Rear camber adjustable arms
Unbranded exhaust (freebee ) but its for a GTR and not a V-Spec so having a cut put in so it sits correctly and not rubbing on anti roll bar
and ive made it really clean 

Its not alot but its a start more to follow, i have new wheels but there being painted so not ready to reveal what they are just yet (there nothing to special you've seen plenty before)





































Next is the wheel to go on, some carbon fiber bits abit more suspension stuff, HICAS lock bar, roll cage and to get started on the engine

Mikey


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

looking good mike, that bonnet looks familiar ...lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

b19bstgtr33 said:


> looking good mike, that bonnet looks familiar ...lol


lol yeah thanks again :thumbsup:

hows your car coming along?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

where did you find the blitz coilovers? they look mint.

car's coming along nicely


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> where did you find the blitz coilovers? they look mint.
> 
> car's coming along nicely


Cheers Clarky

Got the suepension from Dean off here, there about 2k worth of coilovers dont think they make them anymore, although i did see a set for sale on ebay for 1k, there great really nice ride so very pleased.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Bit of an update, 

The standard Brembo's look alittle faded so i decided to paint them, couldnt find Brembo gold so i went with Hammerite heat reistant paint. 

Also the standard wheels have now gone and I got my self a set of Rota Grids 18x10 with tires for £430 yes you heard £430  didnt fancy keeping them bronze so like the calipers i painted them, not gold, Nissan Sliver with the inner wheel in black, heres a sneek peek more pictures to follow

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job on the wheel repaint.. Will be interesting to see them on the car!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

nice. True car enthusiast when ya dont mind painting in your living room . just watch the overspray on the window sills. s*** gets ya everytime. awesome work


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

h8skyliner33GTR said:


> nice. True car enthusiast when ya dont mind painting in your living room . just watch the overspray on the window sills. s*** gets ya everytime. awesome work


Haha cheers, i dont mind spending alot on projects but i also like to be realistic when it comes to spending. If i can do it myself I will, so painting parts, fitting parts, fixing etc saves me abit of doller

More pictures to follow........


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet it looks good. I'm interested to see the brakes. Are you still coming on 4th dec? 
It'll be a great photo oppertunity!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

heck yeah, gotta save money so you can spend more money on more parts  car parts are like pokemon, you gotta collect em all to win


----------



## [R] (Oct 14, 2010)

coollllllllllll


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jimbostir said:


> I bet it looks good. I'm interested to see the brakes. Are you still coming on 4th dec?
> It'll be a great photo oppertunity!


so far yea, car is almost done,

the inners i painted black



















And i picked up this little bargin for £250










You can make out the gold brembos in the background lol










Since ive owned my car ive tried to be sensiable when it comes to spend and i ALWAYS look to get my moneys worth and a bargain. The cage is being painted (by myself) this weekend and should also be fitted too.


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

nice, cusco 8 point roll cage for £250. score. By the way, how do you post pivtures? Im still new here


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

cool as


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Abit of a small update for you

I been tackling this carbon fiber process of making parts and covering some as well, its all good fun but also can be a pain in the arse aswell, here is the boot trim that ive almost finished














































I dont get much time in the week to work on the car, well thats a lie cough cough......i get no time in the week as im away working so its a slow process but worth it sorry for the poor pictures i dont have the best camara in the world. More to follow:wavey:


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

nice, how hard is it to use those carbon kits? Ive been wanting to do the two interior light panels on the headliner in carbon


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

h8skyliner33GTR said:


> nice, how hard is it to use those carbon kits? Ive been wanting to do the two interior light panels on the headliner in carbon


I didnt buy a kit you can get it alot cheaper if you know where to look, for skinning you need clear resin, hardner, and carbon cloth. I used a black pigment for the basecoat as the part i was wet laying over was gray and may show through the carbon. 

Its pretty easy I think but depends on your own skills, just make sure you get the mixtures right otherwise it wont set right.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

Sweet, i might have to try that. Did you ever take any pics of the finished product of the wheels?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

h8skyliner33GTR said:


> Sweet, i might have to try that. Did you ever take any pics of the finished product of the wheels?


oooooh yes i get them up later


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

sweet, thank you


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

This update is for Bob (Fourtoes)  as he has been hounding me for picture, also just to let you know what ive been upto as I finally have sometime off after getting injured.

Anyway here goes, lets begin with the boot, i always thought it look abit boring so gave it a a make over, recovering the trim and lossing some to




























Yup not much to look at but you get where im going 

Next i bought twin Blitz bov,










Took them apart for a clean










Picture to follow once fitted as not done that yet

Roll cage in just making some base plates as we speak










A empty GTR



















There was nothing worse drilling holes through the car, but after a few it became fun lol
The cage I painted MNP to match the car, just need a polish and yes the bcak bar is still in primer, just going to paint that black as you wont see in. I do inteand to fit the back seats in aswell cuting some of the wire frame on the rear of the back seat, once again picture to follow as this is being done today hopefully.

I picked up some other bits at bargin prices, no yet fitted. The tow hook is for the rear, but having some holes drilled as it sits to far out (it was for a Honda) plus got a front one to match on the way 

Greddy gauges, 60mm water and both oil plus the controller for it.










And got this for £70 and glad I only paid that as it need work on it, still unsure if ill fit it may just get the REAL Top Secret rear diffuser. Will see how it all fits once ive cut it and re-fiberglassed it and then if happy carbon covered it. But if anyone is think of getting a cheap copy dont pay the asking price, its not worth more than £100 tops!!!!!!










Also got myself some HID as the R33 headlight are pony. Will be using Mooks guide to fit them (thanks in advance Mook:thumbsup Come to think of it how do you take the headlights out? Apart for take off the nuts and pull, ive removed 3 from each headlight they dont really wana move.

Painted calipers dont look bad either, but think of doing them again as its abit light for me maybe a bronze colour.










Wheels are now on the car but think the 25mm spacers have got to go from the front, I really like the stance but it catches, maybe 15mm spacers on the front then, 

Wheels are 18x10 et15 and sorry but Rotas:nervous:










And thats all people hope you enjoyed my lame update 



















Car could do with a wash and wax but it will have to wait

Mikey


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

niceness. Do you guys have any rules with bare metal rollcages on street driven cars where you are? In japan they have to be fully covered with foam even at the joints. Lovin the work bro. Keep up the great work


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Nice work buddy, looking good and tasteful mods.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont no one the cage, but i RHDjapan do the Cusco stuff so ordering some of that will have alittle of the MNP colour showing. Got some gold anodized bolts to go on the cage. 

Thanks for the comments.

Mikey


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Aaargh.... at last mikey! bout bleedin time buddy! :clap:
Keep them pics coming now you've started.
The cars looking grand, nice to see a 33 having some TLC spent on it!
:thumbsup:
Surely this should now be moved to the projects section, now its a proper project and not just a photo gallery?
:wavey:
bob


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm loving the look so far mikey, you have a beautiful car that looks clean and mean:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah thank you thank you guys, I do try, the idea behind the car is for a street but classy look so not to OTT but still the wow factor. Everything is on a budget so i dont break the bank for now.

I will keep the pictures flowing with all my updates 

Yes your right Bob, mods please move if you can


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice thread. Beautiful clean r33 you got there.
Kinda motivates me to start my own pictures gallery I must say... ;-)


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

RadoGTST said:


> Nice thread. Beautiful clean r33 you got there.
> Kinda motivates me to start my own pictures gallery I must say... ;-)


Do it you know we all love pictures here


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice car mate.

silver wheels looks very fine with the midnight purple chassi. I like it 

the mix with silver wheels + mp chassi color is very rare. because the most people want bronze, gold or black wheels on a mp r33.

cheers

ps. I like your avatars


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

roki_86 said:


> very nice car mate.
> 
> silver wheels looks very fine with the midnight purple chassi. I like it
> 
> ...


Thanks Roki, because of my big lets and karate, i can do the splits nooooo problem lol

Yea the sliver I like too, see I feel wheels should stand out and a blend of purple, sliver and gold i think does the trick. I painted the inside of the rim black to let the sliver stand out more, not that you can really tell. I think having a purple car is dark enough so the sliver brings some light to it

Mikey


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah i have the black cusco rubber foam stuff on mine. It feels kinda thin but pretty easy to work with. Check with your cities vehicle regulations office. You might not even need to cover up that MNP and can save that money for something else. That black boot interior is gonna look nice with the carbon trim.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey, looking sweet my friend, really starting to look superb  
I'm not sure how you get away with those spacers, I run 5mm on the fronts only which is enough I feel, but I have to say they do look aggressive with that extra width


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Mikey, looking sweet my friend, really starting to look superb
> I'm not sure how you get away with those spacers, I run 5mm on the fronts only which is enough I feel, but I have to say they do look aggressive with that extra width


Thank you friend, well im going to run (as i have a few set) 20/25mm on the rear (will try both and see and 15mm on the front, the arches are being rolled so hopefully no rub, but if all else fails no spacers and I wont have them rolled. Its hard to tell with out trying all pairs I have to find the right set up. I do love the 25mm on the front looks really mean  but its catches to much so isnt practical imo


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thinking about it and looking again Mikey, I guess your tyres are slimmer than mine as I can see a stretch, which helps you push the wheels out further. Mine are 285 wide, I guess yours are maybe 265 or 255?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

265/45/18 Cliff i was temped to do 225 go super streched still may aswell.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Mikey,

Nice thread.

Not sure if you had another go at the headlights - but theres another screw/bolt behind the front wings (about 4 inch back from the wheel arch). If you've got teh arch liners out you should be able to see them ok and is normally a 10mm socket head.

Any more progress pics?


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Top work buddy like wot u are doing was thinking about covering rear diffuser in carbon as well your right about copy rear diffuser they need tidying up the fitting kit on mine is shocking don't look like it follows curve of bumper diffuser not bad need to take of rear spats and sort it out before spray and fitting 
Keep up good work looking good


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey,

Nice Midnight Purple GTR you have (a proud owner of MP 33 GTR myself).

Have you done anything to the guards when you 'trial' fitted the Rotas with 25mm spacers?

If you don't want to go wild on guards, maybe 20mm spacers will do just fine.

What sort of tyres that are on the Rotas?

Sorry for these questions, I'm trying to achieve a 'stance' on my R and am working out size/offset etc...

Cheers

Grant


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

speedingpanther said:


> Hey Mikey,
> 
> Nice thread.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, nice one for that I was well stuck :chuckle: will do that tomorrow. They really need a clean on the the inside.

Question to you all, has anyone taken the headlights apart as ive not a quick guide would be great 

Ive scraped the rear diffuser as it sit to low for me, it will only get pulled off by a speed bump knowing my luck. Ive made some side skirt and rear spat extension, ive got to say it looks the bomb well chuffed, now using them as a mould to make carbon ones. Same as the Bee R ones but £700 cheaper 

Ive going to run 20mm spacers on the front and 25mm on the rear mega stance :thumbsup: all will be seen at the Ace cafe meet. nothing done on the wheel arches but some take them out (i wont be as the protect some elements) I am looking at having the arches rolled or the lip taken out anyway.

I run 265/45 to answer your question, but maybe going super strech at 225:nervous:

Ill get some more pictures up tomorrow, bee r rev limiter, greddy timer fitted, waiting on gauge pods for the dash. 

MOT this week, cant wait to use her again now ive got some time off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looking great, keep the pictures coming


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Hello mate, nice one for that I was well stuck :chuckle: will do that tomorrow. They really need a clean on the the inside.
> 
> Question to you all, has anyone taken the headlights apart as ive not a quick guide would be great
> 
> ...


lol with the diffuser - need some pics of that 
Will probably be running 225's on my 9.5 so I can tuck the rubber under the old girl nicely.

Love the sound of the carbon works. If I jump in quick enough - whats the chances of getting a second set made up? (depending on looks of course )

Back on topic for the lights. Are you sure they are yellow on the inside? I've done quite a few headlight fixes and only come across 1 set that were really bad and resulted in the covers coming off.

But as a heads up... In a cooking style:
Remove lights
Remove clips from light lense.
Make sure you have at least 2 small flat head screw drivers. And (just my pikey stylee...) some old credit/store cards etc
200c in the oven for 20-25 minutes.
Once removed quicky get stuck in with a screwdriverand once its in - get the second in on the grill end (about 4 inch apart) beforeprying too far - get one of the cards in - it'll stop the glue's sticking back together. Its all slowly slowly as you don't want to crack the lense. Its a fuss but doable.
Putting back together is easy enough - and not normally any need to heat the glue up (it sticks to EVERYTHING so make sure the other half is out if doing it in the kitchen lol).

If you get really stuck - I've a couple of headlights just about to come off of mine that I can polish up so you can see a before and after (will be a couple of weeks turn around due to work commitments). For polishing - I use:
1: wet and dry (1200 grit) - applied wet and lightly (best to tape up the black plastics, or just be careful not to sand it down).
2: t-cut
3: finnally - dimplex phone screen polish

If you get stuck - drop me a PM as a reminder for your thread


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you have a go at your lights yet?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey, can you possibly 100% confirm your tyres are 265 45 18? The sidewall doesn't look like a 45 profile in the pictures but I was looking to run this sort of sized tyre to raise my car slightly off the floor


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Some picture of my homemade carbon side skirts, please bare in mind there not finished yet (nor fitted), still need the ends to be tidy up and a few more layers of resin over the carbon, then rub back, polished then finished 























































What do you think?

Oh and to answer your question Cliff there 265/35/18

Mikey


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

they look really good,smart touch to the car


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

looks good

reckon you should do a carbon lip for under the existing lip...kind of like the on the R34's


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey, a few things.......

1. The carbon skirts look great, really nice touch and I've saved the pictures to think about it too 
2. I know your wheels are 18 x 10" ET15, but what spacers are on the fronts which don't rub and what about the rear, any spacers on there too?
3. Are those V-spec spats, Top secret or just GTR spats?


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks very much like what I've got going on - only I'm modding R34 acrbon skirt extensions to fit the R33 OEM side skirts 
And I agree you chose the best colour car


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice, keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Faz Choudhury said:


> looks good
> 
> reckon you should do a carbon lip for under the existing lip...kind of like the on the R34's


Faz,

Lip under lip???? what do you mean, sorry to sound thick vsure ive seen it just cant picture it.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Mikey, a few things.......
> 
> 1. The carbon skirts look great, really nice touch and I've saved the pictures to think about it too
> 2. I know your wheels are 18 x 10" ET15, but what spacers are on the fronts which don't rub and what about the rear, any spacers on there too?
> 3. Are those V-spec spats, Top secret or just GTR spats?


Answers,

1 - lol i dont mind that, glad to help, bee-r do a side extension but its alot of money for something thats cost me alot less

2 - Front spacers are 25mm but thats to much so ive got a set of 20mm and 15mm to try (all hubcentric) the 25mm spacers are going on the back but im also having my arches rolled if it catches

3 - there V-Spec think its Nismo (correct me if im wrong) Will be doing a lip under them aswell to, have someting you might like which I bought from China. Its a carbon corner lip, cost not alot but sure a trader would charge £300 for them lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

speedingpanther said:


> Looks very much like what I've got going on - only I'm modding R34 acrbon skirt extensions to fit the R33 OEM side skirts
> And I agree you chose the best colour car


Is the R34 longer then or shorter or bang on the same? I looked at some from epracing (can be found on ebay) but it was £300 give or take and well mine so far has cost under £50:chuckle:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking Great ! Love the Black


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Is the R34 longer then or shorter or bang on the same? I looked at some from epracing (can be found on ebay) but it was £300 give or take and well mine so far has cost under £50:chuckle:


They are about 1-2 inch shorter. The worst bit is the fit is still out - I'll be "manipulating" teh fit to a bend and refining the underside of the stock 33's skirts to fit properly.
I'm not fussed - they will sit flush on the front arch and teh rear I'l make up some mini carbon spat/mud flap like guards which should sit neatly on the end.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Those carbon skirts look great, Seems to add to the whole stance of the car somehow.

But since im a bugger for catching the stock sideskirts with my foot I would be worried about kicking them off


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Those carbon skirts look great, Seems to add to the whole stance of the car somehow.
> 
> But since im a bugger for catching the stock sideskirts with my foot I would be worried about kicking them off


Once there on they wont be coming of anytime soon  but I know what you mean. They are almost finished now so will get up some more pictures soon.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

not feeling the rotas, but loving everything else  nice custom work


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

familycar said:


> not feeling the rotas, but loving everything else  nice custom work


Thanks, if I had more money to spend on the car id have something else but at a grand cost of £400ish with tires cant say no to that:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

A small update for you home practical non cheque book types 

Ive been trying to find the right balance when it can to stance for the car and I think im settled on 25mm spacers on the rear, I really like the look of it sits just out but not to OTT, take a look 

No spacer on the front 25mm on the rear









25mm on the front no spacer on the rear









With 25mm spacer on the rear again









With spacer









Without spacer









With Spacer









Rear shot with spacer on the right









Pre warning, anyone running 25mm on the front will need there arches rolled it does catch!!! Im sticking to 20mm still does catch but all four cornors are being rolled anyway so no worries.

Mikey


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice ,,,I do like the wide stance....I have 20mm spacers to go on the new r32, hope it looks as good...but whats it like to drive with 15-20mm spacers on the fronts...I have heard its like driving on tram lines!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

torra said:


> Very nice ,,,I do like the wide stance....I have 20mm spacers to go on the new r32, hope it looks as good...but whats it like to drive with 15-20mm spacers on the fronts...I have heard its like driving on tram lines!


Erm its not to bad to be honest ive never had any problems but maybe I cant tell as ive been running 25mm on the front since ive owned the car. The car still pulls well and holds down very well, so its a thumbs up from me if your after that look. So I guess losing 5mm to the 20mm will be abit better.

Mikey


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey, that rear shot with the spacer on the right looks superb, it looks proper wide compared to the other side


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Mikey, that rear shot with the spacer on the right looks superb, it looks proper wide compared to the other side


You know what, when I fitted the spacer I was "god Cliff is gunna love this" hence all the photos for you in mind lol, but yes in settled 25mm on the rear looks badass and thats what im doing


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Get some more pics up you lazy @#%^*!!!
:chuckle:
Really good to chat today Mikey fella, looking forward to your visit to the workshop and Le Mans in June! Canney wait!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How did you go about making that CF for the skirts? I'd love to try that


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok ok here is an update, now im back,

Fitted my Blitz SS BOV, just in case anyone wondered yes you can use the adapters on ebay as they fit  But now over fueling  I have blocked off the return pipe, what could cause this? I have also adjusted them is it this maybe?









To most peoples disgusted ive sound deadening most of my car, I like it quiet in the cockpit









And ive started making a cover for the backseats or where they use to be. Hand stiched by me  Fire extinguisher is to be mounted better, just there for now incae of the worse.









Also the sude to do the headlining, that is to come, once again done by me.









Next was to drill holes in my dash :O to fit my Greddy gauges.


















Next on the list is my new Trust front splitter (Thank you Paul aka Purleskyline) It being painted black on monday, and then having a carbon undertray with a lip come out.









Next is the carbon side skirts which you can see back a few pages that ive made, which are now finished just not fitted up, this will be done this week.

















Rear tow hook fitted to add some JDM to the mix, plus I dont ever see a R33 with one so why not









Painted rear indicator lens from white to red, I think it looks better. LED fitted to make them nice and bright.

















Bee R Rev limiter fitted (although I might sell it) and old skool HKS Boost controller fitted









Finally a t-shirt for Bob, Enjoy 









And thats really it for now, I do have new wheels coming, 18x10 again but 3 piece rims  Im re painting my cage in something special, bob knows  and changing my seats to some kevlar ones. I also plans to make the plastic trim look better and fit in with my dark grey suede as the plastic just dont cut it no more.

Mikey:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oooow can't wait to see that cage Mikey! It's gonna be one of a kind buddy!!!
:thumbsup:
And that t-shirt, I'm gonna have to wrestle you for that mate, but I'll prob spike your drink so I have a bit of an advantage, I think I may need it!!!

Bob


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

hi mate .......


allow me 





nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Oooow can't wait to see that cage Mikey! It's gonna be one of a kind buddy!!!
> :thumbsup:
> And that t-shirt, I'm gonna have to wrestle you for that mate, but I'll prob spike your drink so I have a bit of an advantage, I think I may need it!!!
> 
> Bob


Wrestle away Bob ill fight you drunk  ive got a Charlie Sheen t-shirt too WINNING!!!! Ull like that.

Just changed the clutch on the ladys cars, only took 2 hrs and I was doing it on the floor. Now back to the GTR just made some LED interior lights to replace the crap bulbs. Pics to follow.

Nigel thanks mate. God that t-shirt is cool lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Wrestle away Bob ill fight you drunk  ive got a Charlie Sheen t-shirt too WINNING!!!! Ull like that.


Back at ya with a sticker on the shelves in my unit!









Bob


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

lol priceless!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol amazing, love that sticker. Started the cage last night, god i still got a headache from the activator oh well will sort out some pictures today


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

One of my stickers i got made, its the dogs on the left, well i got all of them made so i can stick them on the inside of the car. Bob PM me so i can send you some, dont worry ypu can cut off the GTROC south east bit as im removing that anyway. I did get a load of stickers made and the idea was for each reagion to have a sticker, this one being the south east, us being fairies lol.....but some people dont like it when you come up with the idea









Carbon cut alsoand fitted, just want a to clean the car before I show 










I love making stuff:chuckle:
Mikey


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Loving your work Mikey!!
Pm sent fella!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

PM back, in the post for you 

Oh and the wheels are sat in the garage ready for refurb


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Aug 12, 2006)

Mikeydinho said:


> Painted rear indicator lens from white to red, I think it looks better. LED fitted to make them nice and bright.


Nice. Not seen this done before. I agree it definitely looks better - not sure it would work on lighter colours such as mine, but yeah... nice.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a really good project. I've been on the hunt for these carbon side skirt attachments. Now I know why it's been so hard, they're custom made!

hope you don't mind me asking, where did you get the carbon strips from to make your side skirts?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> This is a really good project. I've been on the hunt for these carbon side skirt attachments. Now I know why it's been so hard, they're custom made!
> 
> hope you don't mind me asking, where did you get the carbon strips from to make your side skirts?


Pm fella, hand made although in sure you can buy strips from somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

cheers.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Keep up the excellent work Mikey, I may have sold up but I'm still following your threads


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Keep up the excellent work Mikey, I may have sold up but I'm still following your threads


Cheers bud, bet your well sad not to have the beast  I would be, even tho its not used a lot its just nice to open the garage and look at it.......sipping a beer

Hope to see you back in one soon:clap:




Ok abit of work for you all to have a nose.

I didnt like the headlining in the car so thought ill have a crack at covering it

Step 1 - £20 = used headliner, cheers moleman, nice to meet you, nice to share some dits. Hope your good:thumbsup:










I pulled off the old fabric, was not to bad. Take you time as the lining is thin. Gentle pulls

MIKEYS TIP - do it on the floor as you can put weight on it without snapping it. Peal the fabric off *dont* use a knife as you score the foam.










And you should be left with the old skin, i cut it in half when I got half way to get rid of excess.










If you have any nicks or deep marks you can patch them up with a bit of masking tape. Not doing this may show up through the fabric.


























After all of that offer up the fabric to the headliner. I when for a dark grey real alcantara. I messure the headlining in the car "tut tut" so my fabric was abit short 1cm each side but no big deal as this is covered up by the plastic trim. I think it was 52cm W x 55cm L but get enough so it over laps on the ends if not all over:thumbsup:

I stuck it with pva glue and left to go tacky, then a coat of spray glue. All bought from a B&Q.

We now have as of 19.39 (yes live modding as you read) this










Ive stuck the first half, will let that dry for abit then do the other end.










So self modding 1:thumbsup: pay someone and learn nothing 0

Sorry for the gash pictures, look great in person tho, very happy so far

more to come later

Mikey:wavey:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well impressive, Mikey.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

moleman said:


> Well impressive, Mikey.


thanks mate:thumbsup:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice work, got any finished and fitted pics???


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Just about finished, will get the pics up soon, as its in my bedroom lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

So I thought id change the colour of the headlights to give it a fresher look 

First off clean and polish the headlight and wipe over with a pannel wipe









Next ull need this

A heat gun or hair dryer
The headlight film (not the same as window tint)
Spray bottle with some water in it
Sharpe blade/stanley knife
Squeegee card or credit card ( i wrapped a cloth around it so i would not scratch the film)

Normal









Flim in place









One done 









And if you were wondering it does not effect the headlights much, this film is 88% and having HID hi/low and them being so bright stops me from blinding people lol

Drives headlight has film other is normal, so you see not much in it.









More so you can compare









A close up









And both done









Then I done the rear indicators red 


















Tommorow ill get some shot up as the car is all clean and also you can see the carbon side skirts.

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Bought my plastics for the side skirts today. They will look slightly different from yours. Just need to test my carbon fibre kit on something expendable first.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking smart mate. 

Just a Q how come you ding try headlight tint spray?

We're can u get the film from


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Bought my plastics for the side skirts today. They will look slightly different from yours. Just need to test my carbon fibre kit on something expendable first.


Do it on something small, so you dont waste so much, ull be fine tho


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

nazams said:


> Looking smart mate.
> 
> Just a Q how come you ding try headlight tint spray?
> 
> We're can u get the film from


Because ive used it before and it fades, if you look at the rear shot the one on the left is with tint and the one on the right film. Also you can peel it off if you dont like or fancy a change.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hard as nails Mikey! Hard as nails!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Hard as nails Mikey! Hard as nails!
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


I know, morning glory:chuckle:, when you free for m to pop over to your unit?
Mikey


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> I know, morning glory:chuckle:, when you free for m to pop over to your unit?
> Mikey


Come over when ever you want Mikey buddy!
Make the most of this sun!

bob


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That film on the headlights makes the car look mean. I always fancied doing that to mine but never got around to it. 

Also, how much have you lowered it, it looks good


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

well done mate it looks phat:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jags said:


> That film on the headlights makes the car look mean. I always fancied doing that to mine but never got around to it.
> 
> Also, how much have you lowered it, it looks good


Not really sure how low it is :chuckle: ill let you know tomorrow as ive got to raise the back slightly

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok so just finished off the carbon side skirt trims. The white tape is keeping the rubber edging in place as ive glued it on to stop it getting pulled off. This will get removed shortly when its set


































Next is to finally get the new front splitter on and carbon under tray, also some carbon rear spats/diffuser ull see 

Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking good pal :thumbsup: you going to be at japfest so i can have a propper look at your carbon??

tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

MrGT said:


> Looking good pal :thumbsup: you going to be at japfest so i can have a propper look at your carbon??
> 
> tib


Hello bud :wavey:

Yes I plan to be unless something comes up so fingers crossed 
Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

just re-read your entire thread cars loking really good, i like reading threads like yours and bobs makes me feel better knowing im not the only one on a budget and not the only one doing it themselves instead of cheaque book tuning

keep up the good work and updates(better get my ass in gear and revive my progect thread and get some done lol (paintin 50% of the car befoe japfest)

tib


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, got to comment again but this car looks bad ass lol

Do you sell these bits you make?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I love it....deep carbon sharp angled front lip and a Bee*R style rear wing for the track monster look


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words:shy:

Im forever looking at other peoples builds and seeing the cheque book being thrown at them. Each to there own but to me I feel a sense of pride. I done the hunting, the making, and alot of the ideas.

Ive now had the 33 for over 2 years now and if I add up the amount ive spent on it ull be shocked. Not because its so much but beacuse its so little. Heres a few things ive bought that cost me not alot and are still going strong;

Carbon bonnet, bought off here from a fellow member for £250
Full cusco cage, again £250.

If you ask me Skyline parts shouldnt cost the earth, its alot of the traders who think they should. And when you get them, although happy sometimes you feel alittle done over or had.

Anyway back to topic,

Trust splitter is next to go on, and yes ive already got a carbon undertray to match the side skirts.

Finish the new wheels if youve followed the build you might have seen them, but ive added a twist to them.

Jags - ive not made them to sell but would consider it, I have done some for an MR2 and thats it.

Faz - one step ahead of you, but know Bee R spoiler for me, I like the standard look:thumbsup:

Ive always been a fan of the way the original bodykit on the car, it just need a few tweeks

Mikey


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Oh, if you're going to stick the nismo lm wheels on, fancy selling your rotas to me?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jags said:


> Oh, if you're going to stick the nismo lm wheels on, fancy selling your rotas to me?


Unfortunately they are sold to someone already, they will be gone once ive finished the LM.

But the LM will look very good, ull have to wait and see what ive done to them 
Mikey


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Tut Tut sir - this should be in the projects - then I'd have been keeping track 

Totally forgot some of the plans you made - headlights have come upo amazing (may be stealing that idea ) though I wonder the difference in looks on xenons? Where did you get your film?

Cage and rear seat replacement looks good to matey. I've not really kept a project update of mine going but seeing another nice example MNP 33 that also isn't having loads of cash chucked at it (yet progressing just as desired) is inspiring.

Keep it up - ps any of the carbon side skirt extensions left? I've been thinking the same for my jun skirts (I had some carbon copies of the R34 gtr extentions but was too much work).


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I have asked for it to be moved, but it has not been done.

Nope no more left buddy, but maybe ill sort something out  Ill get more shots today as the tape is off.

Need to finish off the rear seat cover and make some inserts by the door cards plus get the headlining in.
Mikey


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Good man - been finishing early for the past few days and having had a spare head lining for about a year (I know I know - times awaiting) I decided to try some interior carpet dye (black). Even after one coat I got anxious to trial fit 

Keep it up - if you "sort some more" holla at me


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

have been foloowing the progress on your car bud and have to say congratualations, you are making it look very very nice.

keep up the good work


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

The carbon skirts look fantastic, and the lights too. 

The trust splitter will finish of the front nicely

Keep it up


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Ok so just finished off the carbon side skirt trims. The white tape is keeping the rubber edging in place as ive glued it on to stop it getting pulled off. This will get removed shortly when its set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get dose?
i am planing to do the same but they are not made for r33.
self made? :shy:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think you should make some more and do a group buy  I'd be in, i'd be after a CF front splitter too!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes all my own skills  

I have had alot of people asking about them, the problem is I dont get alot of time to make them, but if I have 5 people after some them maybe I can do them for you.

Problem is I dont want to insult people on price, maybe £95 a set with all fitting and trim and of course the carbon skirt. Ill start a thread and see what people think.

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok where did I get to,

So the trust splitter was next to get done and here we go,

It was already painted in MNP but im not much of a fan of having a splitter the same colur as the car........so I painted it with a bit of a twist 

Gave it a rub down with 600 grit paper









Masked up the air ducts and stuffed newspaper in there aswell









And using Halfords finest satin black got paint from a can (cost £6.99), giving it light coats and leaving it for about 15mins and repeat till happy.

Should look something like this

















No need for lacquer as I want the flat look, and I doubt the splitter will last to really care.

Pull of the newspaper when dry and ta daa!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok more for you,

After seeing some people take off the panel where the wiper blades are I thought id do the same, but again with my own twist.

Dont know if its just me but im sick of back to blacking that panel so armed with Halfords satin black I went on a bender.

As my engine bay is the last on my list of things to do (all being stripped and done after Le Mans) I thought id at least make it look abit better for now.

First the ugly panel....look how worn out and ugly it looks









Called in the engineers, ull be left with this mess and maybe one or two broken clips









And look at the filth









I did clean it up just forgot to get a picture of it 

As my engine bay looks shit, pretty much stock as for show off parts, but it does look a lot cleaner than in the pictures but not had alot of time at present and the dust has built up, poor car :chuckle:, I started to pull off other parts, like the bonnet stand

There you are, look how ugly you look









Rub down and primed









And Halfords satin black woohoo 









Done









Oh and did you want to see how good the panel looked :chuckle:













Here you go, I think it looks the nuts No more back to blacking for me


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

And here how the car sit at 19.34, time for a beer and watch Real Madrid!




























Cheers
Mikey


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

great work as always, i do like your car lots


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Gary&Amanda said:


> great work as always, i do like your car lots


hehe i like you:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tbh, fair play looks nice


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Good work mate. Love what you've been doing too the beast


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks all 

What can I say, id love to splash out but I think its more fun doing things yourself. For me the only thing that lets it down is the engine bay, but as ive already said after Le Mans it will get the full treatment. The main thing is its runs its health and has no problems and id like to keep it like that.

Im considering make a carbon scuttle panel as that would look even better. But for now its to finish off the new wheels and add the last few carbon mods to the car ready for Jap show or fest the one coming up lol

Mikey


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks nice mate.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

looks clean buddy. nice 33! like the bonnet in cf :bowdown1:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks beautiful. Great effort mate.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic mate, I especially like the light mods, makes me wish I'd kept my 33, you interested in doing some carbon skirts for a 34?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers for the comments,

About the carbon skirts, i need to speak to a mod but if I get 8 people who want some then id make a set up,

Ud get 

2x carbon side skirt
12x fitting bolts
1x rubber trim

If it was on a R33 it can come pre drilled and cut in length or it can be left to you to do.

Hope to see a group buy up soon


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great work on the splitter and the finished result looks awesome.. Keep it up


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

That looks really classy but also very mean. As ive said before, a huge fan of this build and your balance of ideas.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Loving the car Mikey! Given me some ideas to do on mine too. :thumbsup:

If you do start a GB on the skirts, I'd definitely have a set, they'd look fantastic with the front splitter Cliff made!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Red Duke said:


> Loving the car Mikey! Given me some ideas to do on mine too. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you do start a GB on the skirts, I'd definitely have a set, they'd look fantastic with the front splitter Cliff made!


Cheers buddy, hope your well. 

Well if you want some that is 3 people on the list already 

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Make that 4 

And hopefully that diffuser


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi mate, I'll have a pair of the carbon skirts, holes already drilled:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats 5 people then, ill have chat with Speed Merchant and get something sorted.
Mikey


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Mikeydinho said:


> Thats 5 people then, ill have chat with Speed Merchant and get something sorted.
> Mikey


Whoop! :clap:

R33 GTR here, holes drilled, etc. too pleeeeease! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol ok not a problem Red


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

come on mikey hows the rad fitting going???

tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Update, just a small one,

No rad fitted didnt have time, but here are some pictures for you lot

What is in this box?










Say thats shinny










Yum, good price aswell 










A very happy Mikey, lovely rad very happy, hope to have it fitted in the next day or so


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

And a shot of the carbon side skirts


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking awesome. Nice rad. Side skirts look smart


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Where do you find all these good deals from.
Cars looking nice looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.

My rad should be here this week as well, not driven mine in about a month now 

Keep the updates coming :thumbsup

Tib:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I know the feeling not driving the car, didnt get to use mine for 9 months 

Currently honking outside so no rad fitting yet, so abit of carbon work to get on with I think.

Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> I know the feeling not driving the car, didnt get to use mine for 9 months
> 
> Currently honking outside so no rad fitting yet, so abit of carbon work to get on with I think.
> 
> Mikey


yep chucking it down up north as well 
im waiting on some N1 vents to arive and my rad as well, painted the front bumper yesterday and preped the bonnet just need my mate to come round and help me on with the bumper and off with the bonnet.

goint to try and clean up my alloys as well after reading your thread again for inspiration.


tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Its dead easy Tib, here have a watch 

How to paint your wheels - YouTube

If you can paint a bumper you can paint rims


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

This is probably the route im going down. To get it done by professionals I was quoted £400!
I'm not sure how I'll do the stainless steel lips though as it's a 2 piece.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its dead easy Tib, here have a watch
> 
> How to paint your wheels - YouTube
> 
> If you can paint a bumper you can paint rims


watched (you gotta love mighty car mods ) i think im going to just touch them up for japfest and then put them up for sale afterwards, fancy some new alloys(read second hand and cheap lol) not sure what yet though grrr decisions decisions:chuckle:

well its not raining today so looking forward to the rad pics pal :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jordan, shame your in Scotland, my friend is an alloy wheel refeb man.

If I was you id unbolt the face, should hold pressure as your not splitting the basket and paint the face yourself. As for the the lips, you can either do it yourself by using fine grit sand paper work your way through the different grits. Or take them to a metal shop and get them polished up, depending on the shop looking at maybe £20-25 a corner.

Your diffuser should be with you tomorrow mate, anyting between 9-5 tho. Will be with parcel force.

Tib, Mighty car mods is maaaaaadd, love there shows. Car is having a new top tint done this morning, then I hope to get it fitted in the afternoon, but ive got training exercise on so might not get time. Plus its been the weather is not that great.

Oh got a new steering wheel aswell, nice Nardi one  and quick release boss to go with it  but need to sort the hicas which im going to lose aswell.

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Did someone say Nardi.....and some wiper blades lol



















As you were
Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

wheel looks very nice , another mikey bargin i bet lol.

dont tease wheres the pics of it fitted?

tib


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I've a Nardil steering wheel of my 33 sitting in a shed for 3 years Miley you should've stuck up a wanted ad mate we could've done a deal on the skirts :chuckle:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> I've a Nardil steering wheel of my 33 sitting in a shed for 3 years Miley you should've stuck up a wanted ad mate we could've done a deal on the skirts :chuckle:


what else do you need or how much you looking for the wheel?

tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> I've a Nardil steering wheel of my 33 sitting in a shed for 3 years Miley you should've stuck up a wanted ad mate we could've done a deal on the skirts :chuckle:


But is it this one?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you been given the ok for the side skirts group buy? can't see why not as it's a one off.
You can buy a set of carbon fibre unversal mini mud flaps that will help the skirts flow up the arches. I've just ordered mine. Pretty cheap as well. 


P.s they don't look like mud flaps, more like extensions to the skirts and over fenders.
I'll pop up a pic when they arrive against my terrible attempt at doing the side skirts mtself.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah seen them but looking to make some that fit over the inner skirts and spats.

Good buy going up, ive not asked but if theres a big deal then it will get removed.
Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't see any issues to be honest.

I know what you mean with them fitting flush around the spats etc. I'm going to blend them in with fibre glass to create a good fitting with no gaps. It just means that if I need to repair them later or something along the lines then I'll need to take the full thing off which means they will probably break


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Where'd you get the mudflaps from? 
Tib I'll take a few pics of the steering wheel and stick em up over the next day or two I don't know what they're worth


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok after my trip to Bobs (great weekend and even better host) It was back to the day job.......and some more modding.














































So I got a new rad, fitted that and was told to bleed the air out (which I knew nothing about, cheers Bob) There is this little valve on the top of the engine thats says "do not open when hot" This all includes in the the process when re filling the coolant. 

Pic to follow 

And after all the request for carbon side skirts the first batch is almost ready 

But that not the end there is more carbon trim










Whats this he is making

Oh no you didint...........










Oh yes I did, one step ahead to all the people who said do something like this. As you can see there not quite finished, needs the be mounted as ive only tacked up for the photos and of course it needs the trim. Just alittle more shaping to do and were done 



















What do you think?



















Anyway well happy, now off for scran im Hank.

Dont go getting Zealou5 now:clap:
Mikey


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

good idea that!

nice red r33 there also


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to nedd to buy spats now in order to buy these as well....
Looks really good. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

clarky_gtt said:


> good idea that!
> 
> nice red r33 there also


Is that your red r33 next to it?

thats 2 of my 3 favourit r33s right next to each other if it is.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> good idea that!
> 
> nice red r33 there also


Yea the red car was ok, apart from the glitter in the paint:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'm going to nedd to buy spats now in order to buy these as well....
> Looks really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9860 using Tapatalk


Haha they will be in production once these are perfected:wavey: Need other cars like 32 and 34 to make some for that, think they would look awesome on the nismo spats on a 34 and well there is plenty of 32 at Bob's.

Clarkey, had alook at the splitter at Bob, i can see why it breaks, that is one flimsy bit of carbon. If someone was to buy one from Knight racer new there worth about £250 tops let alone the £550 there asking for
Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a set of those over fenders from there as well. Im not going to use them. It's a terrible fit and the body work shop I was going to use said they would need constant sorting which would be costly 

where did you get your spats from Mikey?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I bought a set of those over fenders from there as well. Im not going to use them. It's a terrible fit and the body work shop I was going to use said they would need constant sorting which would be costly
> 
> where did you get your spats from Mikey?


Genuine nismo v-spec ones:smokin:
Mikey


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey mikey 
The 34 nismo spats are just straight so two bits of carbon like what you're doing for the skirts would be all that's needed, if you have a spare meter or so kicking about gimme a shout :thumbsup:
Steve


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ive got spare but wana make a set if you feel me. I wana have sets for all models and body kits 
Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> I wana have sets for all models and body kits
> Mikey


Got original 400r front and rear bumpers if you need measurements pal :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Mikeydinho said:


> Clarkey, had alook at the splitter at Bob, i can see why it breaks, that is one flimsy bit of carbon. If someone was to buy one from Knight racer new there worth about £250 tops let alone the £550 there asking for
> Mikey


its so farked mate, i actually started getting fed up of repairing and started just laying carbon over the splits rather than cut out and match the weave.

i fancy another carbon splitter, but something alittle more shallow...but love the 400r style

hit me up with something


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> its so farked mate, i actually started getting fed up of repairing and started just laying carbon over the splits rather than cut out and match the weave.
> 
> i fancy another carbon splitter, but something alittle more shallow...but love the 400r style
> 
> hit me up with something


The 400r is nice, but the build is rubbish, they needed to have more layers of carbon rather than FRP and a skin of carbon, which is what they done. How they can charge that much I dont know.

Now if it was 4 layers of carbon then it would be strong 

Well my trust splitter is very stong, thinging of covering it in carbon which would look nice. Maybe if we find a FRP splitter you like, we could skin it in carbon to get that look your after.
Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

MrGT said:


> Got original 400r front and rear bumpers if you need measurements pal :thumbsup:
> 
> Tib


Ill bring some cardboard with me to Japfest to get the shape if thats ok with you:wavey:

Then I can go about making some for people if they want any 
Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah that's cool pal glad to help :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Small update again, as you may know ive been having fun with carbon fiber, and here are the finished rear spats. Enjoy 


































Whats next, well making the front splitter to match the side and rear and finally get my new wheels on and smaller rear number plate. All in time for JapFest.

Mikey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Small update again, as you may know ive been having fun with carbon fiber, and here are the finished rear spats. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking really good pal, i think the front splitter one will look really mean coupled with the bonnet, cars looking very nice looking forward to having a propper look at japfest. :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well lets get the new wheels on and it will look even better 
Mikey


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Loving the look mikey


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Realy nice update with the rear spats!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats new, well after JapFest and the Zealou5 meet not a great deal, back to work etc.

I gave the parcel shelf a make over, check it out

First was to take it out, not hard at all









Then to rip off the old trim, should look like this once done









Next was to cut the new fabric and spray glue on to it and also on to the shelf its self. Leave for a few mins to go tacky 









And ta dar, use a sharp blade to make holes to refit the speaket covers to make it look extra OEM









And back in the car









Easy 30mins job that was, oh and yes I used all black Bride fabric for extra JDM coolness. Now just to finish off the cover in the back of the car which you can see, its not in place or hung up yet.
Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some shots from the Zealou5 garage after an oil swap. We fitted a HKS oil fillter, tiny pink thing but came with a sticker so one day it will be worth £1000's lol As JDM stickers cost a bomb. We also swapped the fuel filter.....hmmm fuel I love the smell 










Zealou5....turning cars into heroes  My second favourite place...after your mums 


















Cheers
Mikey


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Whats new, well after JapFest and the Zealou5 meet not a great deal, back to work etc.
> 
> I gave the parcel shelf a make over, check it out
> 
> ...


This looks superb in the flesh Mikey!!! you should start producing them too!

bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Think I will Bob 

Minus the Skyline tax that is 
Mikey


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

The parcel shelf looked superb in the flesh, good skills.

James


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

.......


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mikey, I think you should come along to modified live @brands 8th jul so I can have a look


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Seriously! It should be a good day.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

great look


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Mikey didnt get to look at your car the other day, but bits you've done that are on this thread look great!


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

mikey you big poofter, ive finally found your project thread! lookin good slim


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dillon........you son of a bitch

Glad you like chubba, now just to get ready for Le Mans next week.
Mikey


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

had enough?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

jaz said:


> had enough?


Enough of what?


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ! 

I'll probably poke a pandoras box with this, but why are you rolling on ROTA's instead of the 18" LMGT's !? an R33 on LMGT:s is just something out of this world.

Great car otherwise


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Why not! Everybodys got their own preference. I've got rays on mine but some people prefer to fit rotors because of where they live (state of roads etc...)


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Vihis said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'll probably poke a pandoras box with this, but why are you rolling on ROTA's instead of the 18" LMGT's !? an R33 on LMGT:s is just something out of this world.
> 
> Great car otherwise


There not ready yet  When there finished ull see them  

But as im off to Le Mans I also dont want to wreck them after all the polish work and painting going in to it.

They will be on for the rest of the summer shows 
Mikey


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Does that mean your coming to mOddified live at brands?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Got these back today 

Ready to fit










Mikey


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

**** me mikey they look sweet, very bling bling, did ya polish them yourself?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jimbostir said:


> Does that mean your coming to mOddified live at brands?


Yeah hope so, work my cause me to miss tho, fingers crossed
Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> **** me mikey they look sweet, very bling bling, did ya polish them yourself?


No, a local company did, £40 it costed to do all pipes, he has done my wheels to. All 4 lips for £160. I thought that was not a to bad price 
Mikey


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> No, a local company did, £40 it costed to do all pipes, he has done my wheels to. All 4 lips for £160. I thought that was not a to bad price
> Mikey





Nice job mate, what wheels are you putting on it?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

LMGT1 but with a twist, ull see


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> Enough of what?


never did know when to quit did you


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Just been through this whole thread. OMG lol, gives me the get up an go to try and get mine on the road. Great car Mikey


----------



## Dayz (Aug 28, 2012)

As above just gone through the lot, looks really nice!:thumbsup:

Nice to see people sorting bits themselves and on a good budget


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Your 33 looks amazing mate.... good work on the mods. Looks really nice ( loveing the carbon bits ).. :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just seen this thread - really great stuff, top top work.

You say earlier on that your wheels are 18x10, what ET are they and do you run any spacers? The fit is perfect.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Et 15 20mm spacers on the front 25mm on the rear, 225/45 stretched tires. Update to follow car has had a few changes and wheels etc ))))


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mikeydinho said:


> Et 15 20mm spacers on the front 25mm on the rear, 225/45 stretched tires. Update to follow car has had a few changes and wheels etc ))))


The wheels with those spacers look spot on, tires bit stretched for my liking but they do look good - interested to see what changes have been made as the car was already spot on. Great work mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Do you have any more carbon skirt-step things left over?


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the approach you're taking is very clever - you're absolutely right about skyline tax and I've heard friends talking about identical parts available for other nissan models, when they're for a skyline you add a £300 premium.

The concept of your bespoke headlining and parcel shelf are excellent. Have you considered a matching tow hook for the front that just protrudes by half an inch? I think the smaller touches are really going to make your car.


----------



## bessas (Jan 23, 2011)

*blitz dump valves*

great looking r33 gtr been looking around for the carbon skirts but cant find them anywhere also been thinking of changing my dump valves but been told if their not recirculating ones they make the car run bad .
whats your opinion as u changed your ones and was it a straight swap with the standard ones or was it complicated to fit?
thanks


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Any more advances mikey?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

looking forward to the update and pix of the wheels done


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> Any more advances mikey?


Last activity was 19th May 2013 so he might not be in too much of a rush to update. He wasn't a frequent visitor to the forum due to the nature of his work and he had a load of grief over some carbon bits he made, so maybe he's not bothered with this thread now?


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Seriously nice 33! Just gone through the whole thread and love what uve done to her, keep up the good work


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Last activity was 19th May 2013 so he might not be in too much of a rush to update. He wasn't a frequent visitor to the forum due to the nature of his work and he had a load of grief over some carbon bits he made, so maybe he's not bothered with this thread now?


Shame. Most of us were enjoying his progress


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Incoming update............


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Best news all day


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Incoming update............


About time


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Incoming update............


He's alive!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tuannnd said:


> Nice and clean !


Can you stop spamming the forum with your meaningless and trivial posts?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

IM BACK lols

Well shall we carry on?

Kind of forgot where we got to so bare with if this is abit backwards 

So continuing with the carbon mods I went for the b-pillars, now see the Genuine Nismo ones are a stick on sticker type carbon and frankly a rip off so I came up with this.



















To keep it look as OEM as I could I pealed off and re attached the rubber strip that runs up the side.










So to fit I applied a nice helping of tiger seal to the body b-pillar and the new carbon part. Placed on the body like so, with the helping of masking tape let to set over night.

And you get this










Popped alone to the Ace Café meet










More to follow.......

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> IM BACK lols
> 
> Well shall we carry on?
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Is that splitter purple or black or purple and black ?


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gorgeous 33! Looks so nice in mnp
Loving all the carbon too
Gets addictive!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome back mikey:clap:

Come down to brands next Monday 7th plenty of us down they're.

Catch you later

Paul


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Next was to fit those lovely HKS hard pipes. Now word of warning there bit fiddly, why you ask? Well the OEM pipe have these grovels allowing you to fit an allan key nicely and the aftermarket HKS items don't making it a bloody pain to do up tight because you can't fit the key in properly. Any job done, oh I found some one selling one HKS top intercooler pipe so lucky me I got it for £25 plus postage thus completing the set )))




























So although I liked the Trust splitter it was not the one I really wanted. The carbon nismo 400r style tho was, but not at £450. So I waited........and waited.......more waiting.........and more waiting till a member on here had one for sale, so I quickly dropped him a msg and begged. For the sum of i think £130, it had a few marks nothing major I got this.










And here fitted










There is a lot to get through so I doing this in bits so I don't forget lols

Mikey


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking really good mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

J - Splitter is satin black and the air ducts in MNP

Paul - ill PM you buddy ))

Cheers all, more coming.

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheeky car wash shot










I also got a carbon grill to keep it OEM but with the twist.

Rear shot @Zealou5










Mikey


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Bob kindly made one of Zealou5 famous titanium bonnet stands and its a beaut, BUY ONE BEFORE THERE DISCOUNTINUED ))))

I also got for £64.99 used Cusco carbon strut brace, now I really wanted a TS one but there hard to come buy and this is nice for the price.










Also the ever popular Garage Defender slam panel, this is not a genuine item but was £55, I gave it a bit of a trim for better fitment and will need to get a fresher photo than this one but it will do for now. Note the carbon grill )))










Cheers

Mikey


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow lots of carbon, cars looking great keep up the good work.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I then had some down time so took a holiday....finally 










Wondering about the Nismo alloys?

Well with a lot of this car it was left for sometime because of work related stuff and the wheel they only just got finished a few days ago lols

Sneaky peek



















Mikey


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Wahay he's back


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers all

Lets continue........

So I decided I needed somewhere to work on my car so I got this place










And got to work on making it home
































































To be continued.......well when im next on )))

Mikey


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Answer your bloody PM !!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Answer your bloody PM !!!


:chuckle:roger


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

just read all your thread,well done i like your attitude to not spending buckets on her and keeping the costs down,keep the pics coming.


simon


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

So upon moving in it was shortly the last time the car was getting used. Any final drive and in it went.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

So as with the space, shelter and time time for a strip down of the underbelly and to fully refurbish all brakes, suspension, bodywork, bushes, lines, clips, blots, nuts you get the idea.

Where do you start, well I choose to jack the rear end up first and work rear to centre first. At this point, boxes and sandwich bags and a pens would be a good idea and come in handy for the rebuild.

I start with removing the wheels, exhaust, coilovers and any lines attached to the rear subframe. 





































Make sure to have the odd bucket about to catch any oil.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Love subframe refurbs they look so nice once done and peace of mind when driving is satisfying


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Next once this was down it was to strip down the subframe to be shotblasted and powder coated as well as removing all bushes for replacement.










And left with something like this










So im using

Japspeed adjustable toe arms
Cusco adjustable camber arms
Driftworks lower control arms (not shown in picture)
Driftworks hicas delete

All parts seen in this photo plus a few more not seen are to be shot blasted and powder coated.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Next was to remove the bushes, so a 20ton press to hand in the workshop help plus a big of man force!

So for the diff bushes I to no nonsense and got out the dermal and carefully cut the inner ring to allow it to collapse, then with a hack saw blade I cut the outer ring and tad dar!!!



















To do the subframe bushes don't do this










Its shit, takes for ever, stink and you use a shit load of WD40, white sprit any thing to keep it alight and burning. Instead if you have a press push out the inner metal sleeves and the get a hacksaw and cut the outer ring and collapse the bush.

You will be left with this


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Next it was to shot blast them,



















This included the LMT1 that were finally getting sorted.

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Next was the base coat,



















Then we got the colour on not before we had more fun with project Eddie Honda the budget build.










And here are the subframe and bits, choosing the colour is important and well its got to be tastefully, I went for a custom maroon colour because its van dame delicious.



















Some parts were done back to gloss black


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

You wana see the wheels? or well one of them? I had them powder coated in silver then im painting just the front of the face with a slightly darker candy silver to give a two tone silver on the wheels.

Bolts were plated in 23.999999998 gold and also nickel plated.

Almost finished wheels just a teaser to see how they will look.










Mikey


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers

More to follow

Mikey


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Great progress
Don't suppose you have any of those carbon skirt extensions you made a bit back lying around and you want to sell?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> Great progress
> Don't suppose you have any of those carbon skirt extensions you made a bit back lying around and you want to sell?


Just about to ask the same thing...
I think I was the first person to buy them before and they were well made


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Funny you should ask I do have some yes 

Mikey


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

How much posted mate? Do you have all the fitting kits for them? :thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> How much posted mate? Do you have all the fitting kits for them? :thumbsup:










richardr33 said:


> How much posted mate? Do you have all the fitting kits for them? :thumbsup:


just need the rubber seal and then screw them on.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> just need the rubber seal and then screw them on.





Where will I get the rubber seal from?:thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> Where will I get the rubber seal from?:thumbsup:


I got them with the skirts but I guess you could get something suitable from B&Q or similar. Pm Mikey


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Just seen the PARA REG flag on the wall of the... Is that why you went for the maroon colour :thumbsup: Nice build by the way. Love the wheels mate.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

DINGER B said:


> Just seen the PARA REG flag on the wall of the... Is that why you went for the maroon colour :thumbsup: Nice build by the way. Love the wheels mate.


Maybe 

Cheers for the comments 

Mikey


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Just went through the whole thing! I must say I like the work you've put into this! Those LMGT1S are just perfect!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Saifskyline said:


> Just went through the whole thing! I must say I like the work you've put into this! Those LMGT1S are just perfect!


Ta 

Still a lot more to come.

Mikey


----------



## Capital T13 (May 27, 2014)

Just read this whole thread at work amazing way to inspire a Newbie like myself now to get rid of this Evo 7 and purchase an R33 GTR of my very own methinks


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks great mate, love the wheels


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheeky few pics  

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice improvements! Top secret bonnet not seen often these days, still a fav and those rims are they genuine Nismo with refurbed to have a polished lip? They look great


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup there genuine nismos, I decided to make some improvements to te original set up of the rims


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Them Wheels look very nice with the colour......


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Great work!

Out of interest and forgive my ignorance... Whatdoes the flag symbolise? I know a few symbols but that has a few together.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Mel HKS said:


> Great work!
> 
> Out of interest and forgive my ignorance... Whatdoes the flag symbolise? I know a few symbols but that has a few together.


The Parachute regiment :runaway:

Mikey


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

The attention to detail is great, favourite part is definitely the wheels, is the gold plating expensive?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks really good. Wheels set the car off a treat.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Just read your thread in detail - good work car looks great


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great work Mikey, the wheels and subframe look stunning, and love the garage space.. Transformed the car


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Mikey - not caught up in ages. Glad to see you are still finding time and love for the 33. Nice changes - particularly the rims too.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking really good. Don't like MNP normally but this just looks awesome. Everything just works.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

MNP + those wheels = winner!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, I'll get up more pictures of the build sorry for the miss match order lol

Mikey


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I have the same wheels can't wait to offer them up to the car for the first time! Looks soo good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

No copying, otherwise your all copy cats lol

Mikey


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mikeydinho said:


> No copying, otherwise your all copy cats lol
> 
> Mikey


Copying hahaha I have different colour plans opcorn:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

RobH69 said:


> The attention to detail is great, favourite part is definitely the wheels, is the gold plating expensive?


I wouldn't bother asking him about the gold plating, you won't get an answer.
I PM'd him about 4 times in the past and he never replied. I guess ignorance is strong where he comes from!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Edited


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

MS33 said:


> I wouldn't bother asking him about the gold plating, you won't get an answer.
> I PM'd him about 4 times in the past and he never replied. I guess ignorance is strong where he comes from!!



Just looks like zinc plating/gold anodising - can hook you up with a contact Mike


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

speedingpanther said:


> Just looks like zinc plating/gold anodising - can hook you up with a contact Mike


Hi Dave, thanks for that, if you could would be appreciated.
How are you keeping? And the car?


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Hi Dave, thanks for that, if you could would be appreciated.
> 
> How are you keeping? And the car?



I'll txt you know bud. All good here - getting quieter at long last. Car... Yeh usual . Will leave it there


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> No copying, otherwise your all copy cats lol
> 
> Mikey


I copied loads of your ideas. I'm the biggest copy cat


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I was going to ignore but well I cant. 

plating was a small fortune don't waste your time, most bolts need touquing and the plating can crack so stick with getting them zinc. Wheel bolts were done in Germany.

Tabzs frankly I'm sick off you and your abuse, i offered new carbon or some money back even tho I did not believe it to be my fault, I said let me call you nope you didn't want to talk. Just told me I'm a **** blah blah. I kept all your abusive msg and now after this one, that you edited, I've decided to pass on your detail to the police. Despite your opinion of me, I'm a decent hard working human and if you actually choose to speak to me you'd find out that I'd bend over backwards to help. I'm sick of you bad mouthing me. Now I politely ask you to leave me alone.

Cheers and sorry all but I'm bored of this person

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> I copied loads of your ideas. I'm the biggest copy cat


Haha Jay your welcome  I don't mind it but well we all want to be unquie at the end of the day.

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Haha Jay your welcome  I don't mind it but well we all want to be unquie at the end of the day.
> 
> Mikey


I can barely change gear in my car so that's what makes mine unique :/


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

lol I should laugh but well I broke my transfer box sooooooo lol 

Hope your good pal, will go check out your car now been months since I've been on.

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> lol I should laugh but well I broke my transfer box sooooooo lol
> 
> Hope your good pal, will go check out your car now been months since I've been on.
> 
> Mikey


It's not silver anymore. I took the copying to a new level


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Bastard lol


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

What paint did you use of the hub knuckle bits mate - tried to clean mine but thinking painting is the way forward


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> I was going to ignore but well I cant.
> 
> plating was a small fortune don't waste your time, most bolts need touquing and the plating can crack so stick with getting them zinc. Wheel bolts were done in Germany.
> 
> ...



Wipe your years lad, you offered nothing so please don't try to make yourself look good., you haven't had the decency to apologies for your wrong doing, so please don't play the innocent.

As for being abused, seriously get a grip.

The reason for the edit was, I simply forgot your user name, did not read the whole thread and responded to a user who much like myself discovered how awkward you are.

After seeing the pics of your car with the ski slopes ( you call them carbon add on's lol ) I realised who you were and removed my post.

I also have all the messages and shall happily forward them to the police if/when asked, I'm sure we will all have a laugh.

And in reference to your replies regarding the thread 'freedom of speech', just shows what a hypocrite you are.

'Decent bloke' you say? I've dealt with many many members on here and sadly i will say people have lost their morales and values for the love of money. 

Scrap parts, dishonest descriptions, no conscience and happy to pull the wool over your eyes. That's 70% of the outcome of the deals I've had in the last 2 years on here.

Good bye and apologies for posting on your thread, believe me it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

ab20000 said:


> What paint did you use of the hub knuckle bits mate - tried to clean mine but thinking painting is the way forward


Ab20000 I used black galvanised paint out of a spray can. First tho I socked the knuckles on some diluted rust stripper over night ( or use petrol that's good) then I did lot of scrubbing to get them free of all dirt. Mask up spray and done 



I does take a while. Same process for the bolts prior to plating. Soak the bolt and give them a scrub.






Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

.......


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Wipe your years lad, you offered nothing so please don't try to make yourself look good., you haven't had the decency to apologies for your wrong doing, so please don't play the innocent.
> 
> As for being abused, seriously get a grip.
> 
> ...


Just to confirm I made and offer for a partial refund, and you declined £35 messed me around and I endded up putting £25 back into you paypal. (See old thread)

But agree to disagree.

And I a very good grip pal. I'm just being civil and bored of hostility on a forum. Laugh as much as you like I'm not offended just taking care of it. Freedom of speech. 

Cheers 

Mikey


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

No problem, by gone's are just that and lesson learnt.

As stated I accidentally posted not knowing it was yourself.

And for the record no partial refund was ever offered or received, really can't understand how or why you would put that up. 

Never mind.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

TABZ said:


> No problem, by gone's are just that and lesson learnt.
> 
> As stated I accidentally posted not knowing it was yourself.
> 
> ...


If I really have to pull out old paypal just to prove I will. But cheers anyway. Merry Christmas.

Mikey


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Mikey feel free to pm me that transaction.

Irrelevant now, just let it be. Not on here to make enemies just a shame we didn't get that deal right.

All the best with your car and the future.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations, one of the first 33's I have EVER liked! Hats off to you sir.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

jonnypolish said:


> Congratulations, one of the first 33's I have EVER liked! Hats off to you sir.


Thanks mate 

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Back in some form of order.

Roll cage get the treatment to.

Before 



After



Cage was powder coated and the bolt once again gold plated.

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

The rebuild of the rear subframe was pretty stright forward (apart from the bloody subframe bushes grrrrrr) 







A friend of mine who is an engineer made me some special collars to press in the new whiteline subframe bushes. Made the job very easy.



Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Alittle dust but sitting comfy this winter 

Mikey


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I like that picture, it looks very cool!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Mikeydinho said:


> The Parachute regiment :runaway:
> 
> Mikey


AIRBORNE....  wear you PARA REG.?? You 33is still looking amazing


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks awesome. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments more to coming 

Mikey


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a small update.

So had an awful misfire/hessatit boost issue grrrrrrr, was horriable, soon as you came on boost pop bang cry moment.

Anyway after speaking Bob at Zealou5 it was solved. :Like the shrink Bob is he calmed me down and told me to plug in my Greddy infometer thing I've got that I never use. After checking the AFM's, o2 etc we found one o2 sensor to be down. Then there was a small vacuum leak.............we pipe had blown off. Boost was back and off to the Dyno.

So what else, well the interior is being down, slowly but surly.

The list stands for this summer

Corner balancing
New exhaust (on its way)
New side skirts (maybe debating on it)
New Front splitter
Saving for the engine (lol its killing me)

Im currently building an S13 for a friend right now also so having to share my time but ultimalty its, Interior then engine/engine bay and were done..................yea right lol










oh hit a massive unseen pot hole..........this happen!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fixed now new ones made and fingers crossed got some more coming in. Low profile tires as im sure you know don't offer much give on are wonderful roads.



















The S13 if it interest you )))))))))))))))





































Cheers

Mikey


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great update, looking forward to the engine bit


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

samgtr said:


> Great update, looking forward to the engine bit


Thanks mate, your car has come along some way now, good work.

Ah the engine, costing a fortune as well all know, and im tucking as much away in the bay for the super clean look. 

Mikey


----------



## Phil023 (Oct 21, 2013)

Utterly brilliant build, your cars looking tops. 

I've looked through you thread a lot and it's very inspiring to see what can be done by yourself and without spending a fortune. I just wish I had a bit of your ability to be able to do my R33. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I was just having a flick through my old subscriptions and found this thread. Whatever happened to mike and his car?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

He was selling it a few months back


----------

